# I need help with management software



## short5696 (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone used T-Boss 3.2 software? We use Quickbooks Pro for our accounting but I want someone to do our quotes, etc. T-Boss appears to integrate well with QB. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## intercontex (Apr 6, 2009)

Try Shopworks (Shopworks)


----------



## short5696 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks. I'll take a look.


----------



## PapaBear (May 17, 2007)

I looked at about every program on the market (including some that were still in Beta) and the one that I REALLY loved and have been using for about 6 months now is FastManager. We use quickbooks and I was using it to do quotes/invoices, spreadsheets to track jobs, separate Proofs for customers, and other mechanism for different parts. I tried evals of a lot of different products (T-Boss, T-Quoter, and several others) and I ended up with FastManager. It lets me do all my quotes, work orders, and invoices from one screen, I use the PO Wizard to create my Purchase Orders, my production folks use the Job Board to track jobs (what's next, is apparel on order or received, and tons of other items), when apparel is received they enter it into FastManager so it now shows received. Accounts receivable, payments, and much more. It even has an interface to let me send my invoices and payments to QuickBooks and upload existing customers from QuickBooks. We have it networked on a file server so my partner or I can enter quotes, he can add artwork, the production people can print out workorders, proofs, and shipping documents from the Shop area, then I can handle ordering, invoicing, and other processing. So it is everywhere for us to use and very interactive. Highly recommend to ANYONE. Also very, very Flexible.


----------

